# Pirelli Tires



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

My Eos came with Pirelli tires. Does anyone know where they are made? I looked all over and can't find the country of origin. They are great with my 18" Samarkand wheels.


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (bankerdave)*

Pirelli is based in Milan Italy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (bankerdave)*

Actually the 4 season *P6 Pirellis* that came on your Eos are a mediocre tire. You can look up extensive tire ratings at the Tire Rack, here's the P6. 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=8
You can see how the tread pattern is a little pedestrian.








A much better 4 season Pirelli replacement would be the *PZero Nero M+S*. You can see how all the ratings parameters are quite a bit better. And that the tire obviously looks more performance oriented. This tire was often seen on Eos show cars. Both of these tires have a 400 treadwear rating.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=9








There are other PZero versions available, but they are 3 season "Max Performance" tires not suitable for anyone who might drive their car in snow. The softer compound of the max performance tire drops the treadwear rating almost in half to 220. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...&y=10
Another super strong recommendation is the *Yokohama Advan S.4.* 
Its a wonderful all season tire that has outstanding reviews. It also has a 400 treadwear rating.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=6








I'm always looking for a better way.

In a related issue, there have been recent comments about how easy it is to break traction in the 2.0T when taking off from a stop. Part of that is because the factory 17" *Goodyear LS-2* is one of the worst tires on the planet. Strange for something made in Germany. Have a look at the ratings. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ad=XL











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:27 AM 9-16-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

great link, wolf wolf.. I had to replace the tire in the eos becaueof a puncture near the wall... $225 installed for the 17" goodyears... madon!!! that would have been two new tires and a rotation on my old Saturn!!! the cost of ownership is already hitting me.... 
I checked out the tires for the eos 17"... goodyear and michelin cost a bunk in a half to two bills repectfully. however the continentals cost a very saturn-esque $130.. but get this.. they get a better review than the michellins or goodyears.. although it ain't as purdy without the black sidewalls...
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...t=All


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_ that would have been two new tires and a rotation on my old Saturn!!! the cost of ownership is already hitting me.... 


Yes..but you no longer drive a saturn...so...you win!


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Siriusly)*

Pirelli is also known for making nice calendars


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

I will be dumping the P6s. Here in Minnesota I used snows and summer times only. My last set, Michelin Pilot Sport, makes the P6 feel like quite bad. The noise and comfort are good but the handling... not so much.


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

The only Pirelli tire I will run is the PZero for "all season" tires. However I will not be running Pirelli's at all. I had Faulken "Zeaks" on my 03 GLI and they did a great job in Colorado during the several snow storms we had this last season. They are the same tires I put on my EOS. I am running 235/40/18's. This is a little wider than the 225's but on a 8 inch wide wheel it looks good and the speedo is only off by a small percentage at 60 I will read 60.5.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I will be dumping the P6s. Here in Minnesota I used snows and summer times only. My last set, Michelin Pilot Sport, makes the P6 feel like quite bad. The noise and comfort are good but the handling... not so much.


The Michelin Pilot Sport A/S is an undeniable tire, but at $236 each, so is the price. 








Since I'm not trying to race anyone, I find the $159 Pirelli PZero Nero M+S more than adequate.








I've never had any experience with Falken tires though, but whenever I hear the name, I immediately think about this.
http://datacore.sciflicks.com/...s.wav
http://datacore.sciflicks.com/...e.wav



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:46 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (bankerdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bankerdave* »_My Eos came with Pirelli tires. Does anyone know where they are made? I looked all over and can't find the country of origin. 

Pirelli is a global company, and they have tire manufacturing facilities all over the world - in many different European countries, in Africa, in Asia, and in North and South America. Here is a link to a list of their tire manufacturing locations: Pirelli's Tire and Steelcord Factories.
Considering that tires are both heavy and bulky, my guess is that Pirelli probably tries to manufacture tires as close as possible to the vehicle assembly locations - thus, your tires most likely were manufactured in Europe.
Michael


----------



## dsballdo (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (PanEuropean)*

I just got Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S from Tire Rack at $165 each. Already have them on our A4 ; great summer handling and moderate snow performance. Top rated in Consumer's Reports and Tire Rack surveys/testing.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The Michelin Pilot Sport summer/performance tire is definitely phenomenal. Very good but very pricey. They came on my 20th Anniversary Edition GTI and they were unbelievable.
I don't do the all-seasons or M+S tires anymore. The winter performance of good snow tires is too compelling. Especially in this part of the country.

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
The Michelin Pilot Sport A/S is an undeniable tire, but at $236 each, so is the price. 
Since I'm not trying to race anyone, I find the $159 Pirelli PZero Nero M+S more than adequate.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I have the Michelin HX MXM4 tires on my 16" wheels.
Do I *have to get 17" wheels* to be able to mount decent tires? Or am I just not searching far enough?
BTW, the Michelin's seem to be rated 16th out of 17 at tire rack








William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I have the Michelin HX MXM4 tires on my 16" wheels.
Do I *have to get 17" wheels* to be able to mount decent tires? Or am I just not searching far enough?
BTW, the Michelin's seem to be rated 16th out of 17 at tire rack








William

Its gonna be a little tougher in your 16" size because the tire is a little narower at 215MM wide, and the sidewall height is a little taller at 55% of the tread width. There is a Dunlop ultra performance summer tire they are closing out at $105 if you can get by with a 3 season tire.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ad=XL








But you are right, there only seems to be about 5 choices available and there are 2 ultra high performance 3 season choices, and 3 rather average all season choices. Nothing in the middle.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...&y=13
The 17 inch size does have the most choices available. Overall I've found the 17" tire size to be the sweet spot for most cars. that size offers reasonable price, readily available, good performance without being too harsh, or too suceptible to road hazard and rim bending, and super wide selection of tire choices. 17" is a very smart tire size, no question about it.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:11 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*16 is great!*

What do you want to do with the car? Ie. what type of driving?
In my opinion a very aggressive 225/50/16 would be great. You have enough grip in the compound and tread pattern but you would have enough "comfort" due to the 50 profile.
The Michelin Pilot Sport A/S would be great!
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ace=9


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

For grins I decided to look up wheels for an Eos at Tire Rack. Seems that they offer more 18 inch wheels than 17 inch for an Eos. They actually had several 16 inch wheels available.
Andy


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_For grins I decided to look up wheels for an Eos at Tire Rack. Seems that they offer more 18 inch wheels than 17 inch for an Eos. They actually had several 16 inch wheels available.
Andy

For fun I decided to run the numbers on the *tires*.
In 17" there were 83 street tires available consisting of 36 All-season, 37 summer performance, and 10 snow tires.
In 18" there were 58 street tires available consisting of 10 All-season, 40 summer performance, and 8 snow tires.


----------



## paisano (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone replaced their tires on their Eos and had to deal with the XL load rating issue? When I do a Tire Rack search, I get the P-Zero Rosso & Nero to come up, but not the Pilot A/s. Im wondering if this is because they do not meet the XL load rating. This seems to limit the number of tire choices we may have for the Eos if we want to stay within these recommended specifications. This is too bad, because I would be interested in putting the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S on once the P6's are worn. 


_Modified by paisano at 11:16 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (paisano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paisano* »_When I do a Tire Rack search, I get the P-Zero Rosso & Nero to come up, but not the Pilot A/s. Im wondering if this is because they do not meet the XL load rating. This seems to limit the number of tire choices we may have for the Eos if we want to stay within these recommended specifications.

Yes, I noticed this. You should try searching at Discount Tire/America's Tire. They seem to have a better selection of XL rated tires, including some Yokohama all-seasons that are rated highly. They have Michelin Pilot Sport PS2, but I don't see the A/S tires.


_Modified by flubber at 12:15 PM 7-28-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance...
Why is the XL required ? and what does the designation convey ?
I just read that XL was for tires that required 42 psi as the regular pressure.
http://204.71.140.50/tires/tir...id=55
What's going on ?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Though I can't remember the number, the US Eos tire pressure specification is pretty high.

_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Excuse my ignorance...
Why is the XL required ? and what does the designation convey ?
I just read that XL was for tires that required 42 psi as the regular pressure.
http://204.71.140.50/tires/tir...id=55
What's going on ?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Not sure why XL is required other than to help stiffen the sidewalls in turns and bumps. XL tires tend to have slightly heavier casings because they can handle extra loading and extra air pressure. My 17 inch Michelins can handle 50 PSI as a max but the sticker inside the door wants the pressures at 34 PSI. This will aid ride quality and is probably a compromise figure. If you raise the pressure the car will probably corner better but ride will be harsher. Because the Eos is a little heavier, having the XL tires is a benefit. The 42 PSI is not the normal pressure but most likely the pressure for a given load condition. Tire effective pressure will change depending on temperature and temperature is affected by atmospheric condition or how/where the car is being driven. I want to add that I do not know what the suggested tire pressure on 18inch tires is and I'm guessing they are XL rated also. As for 16inch I do not know if they are XL rated on the Eos.


_Modified by cb391 at 12:58 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_ Tire effective pressure will change depending on temperature and temperature is affected by atmospheric condition.... 
_Modified by cb391 at 12:58 PM 9-14-2007_

Much less so if the tire is filled with nitrogen which is one of its benefits.
http://www.getnitrogen.org/why/index.php
Would I pay extra to have my tires inflated with nitrogen, no. But it's free at Costco.










_Modified by SoCalMan at 11:56 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*2.0T, Sport Pkg & 18in Samarkand*

Panel on door-jam says 37psi.
I keep mine at 32psi. At 37psi the car rattles around like a can of nails.

_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Not sure why XL is required other than to help stiffen the sidewalls in turns and bumps. XL tires tend to have slightly heavier casings because they can handle extra loading and extra air pressure. My 17 inch Michelins can handle 50 PSI as a max but the sticker inside the door wants the pressures at 34 PSI. This will aid ride quality and is probably a compromise figure. If you raise the pressure the car will probably corner better but ride will be harsher. Because the Eos is a little heavier, having the XL tires is a benefit. The 42 PSI is not the normal pressure but most likely the pressure for a given load condition. Tire effective pressure will change depending on temperature and temperature is affected by atmospheric condition or how/where the car is being driven. I want to add that I do not know what the suggested tire pressure on 18inch tires is and I'm guessing they are XL rated also. As for 16inch I do not know if they are XL rated on the Eos.

_Modified by cb391 at 12:58 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## RehwinkelEOS (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (bankerdave)*

Both front Pirelli 18 " tires have developed bulges in the side wall. The dealer say road hazzard.Since it is both front tires I find it hard to beleive it is from a pot hole or curb. Years ago I had Pirelli's on a Honda Civic. All 4 tires developed sidewall bulges. 
Looking for replacement tires anything but Pirelli's. I have never had this problem with any other make of tire.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (RehwinkelEOS)*

I've had a number of Pirelli tires and never have this type of thing.
This includes P600's, numerous P77s, a set of P700z, and now the P8 on the Eos. That being said, I only have 6K on the Eos so... its a bit early for me to say.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *RehwinkelEOS* »_Both front Pirelli 18 " tires have developed bulges in the side wall. The dealer say road hazzard.Since it is both front tires I find it hard to beleive it is from a pot hole or curb. Years ago I had Pirelli's on a Honda Civic. All 4 tires developed sidewall bulges. 
Looking for replacement tires anything but Pirelli's. I have never had this problem with any other make of tire.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Pirelli Tires (liquid stereo)*

Bump, before this thread rolls off into the black hole.


----------

